# hand was Dome Lounge 9301 also known as the Mount



## GWR (Sep 16, 2002)

Hi Viewliner

On the 12 sept you posted a web site link about car 2300 with a picture.

futher down the article it mentions a Dome Lounge 9301 (Mountain view)

I wonder does this exist still.

Guy


----------



## Amfleet (Sep 16, 2002)

Yes, it does but has been totaly rebuilt and is now a lounge car on the American Orient Express.


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 16, 2002)

Click here for confirming information and some photos of it including Amtrak and AOE Photos.

Its now named "New Orleans" #800742.


----------



## Amfleet (Sep 16, 2002)

Here's interior photo of it when running with Amtrak.






Then the following links will link you too 360 interior photos of the refurbished car on the AOE:

Dome Car Upper Level

Dome Car Upper Level

Dome Car Lower Level

You can actually ride the train, for $4000. A little on the steep side. <_<


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 16, 2002)

It really is beautiful now


----------



## Amfleet (Sep 16, 2002)

Wish Amtrak's lounge cars looked like that. <_< Well mabey they will in a few years.


----------

